# New to IronMag forums and interested in learning from the wisdom here!



## livietlifestyle (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,

   I'll start off with some basic into stuff:

   My name is Andrew Nolen. Liviet Lifestyle is my brand for personal training and programming for CrossFit and Powerlifting. I'm also beginning to train hybrid athletes, like bodybuilders that want to compete in powerlifting meets. I know that this seems simple, but the training to prepare for a powerlifting meet and NPC bodybuilding shows are the opposite. In order to accomplish this, finding the right amount of hypertrophy and conjugate systematic approach is tricky.

   I also help others through nutrition and wellness consultation for those suffering from Chrons, IBS, chronic gastritis, and other GI issues. I do this because I myself suffer from those three previously listed. Building, maintaining, and showcasing my strength and physique is challenging, but I like the challenge.

   I have competed in the CrossFit Games Southeastern regionals and stopped there. I found out that my frame was too small to catch and hold multiple 185lbs snatches in a WOD...bummer, injury.

   I grew up wakeboarding in Winter Haven, Florida and rode for O'Quinn Co. as an amateur competitor...injury.

   So, my list of injuries in my short life: Rt Sho SLAP tear, Lt Wrist Broken and still needs a rod, Rt Knee ACL, PCL, meniscus, and Tibial-tuberosity Rx with anchors and hardware, Fx coccyx (forever pain!)

   My interest in PHs, SARMs, SERMs, and steroids have grown since I am getting older and still want to compete at elite levels. I am pretty well versed in all via "BOOK SMART". However, that doesn't translate into "USE SMART", and I want to use my money and time wisely.

   I am on my first cycle prepping for 3 Men's Physique shows and a USAPL meet this year! I am on the following:
EPI
HALO
DAA
a natural OTC TEST
Glutamine
BCAA
PWO Nitraflex
Erase Pro (to harden)

   I am 6ft with lanky arms. I really want my arms and shoulders to grow at the same rate as my back, but I think the previous SLAP tear has blunted my linear progression.

   In addition, I am very skeptic of which brand of PH and SARM to use, what to stack, and where to buy.

   I hope everyone here will be able to help as I progress. I will post pictures when I figure out how to use this site better! In the meantime, just look me up on FB (Andrew Nolen, Gainesville, FL) or IG (livietlifestyle) for some random pictures.

   Thanks!


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome.

Icon


----------



## brazey (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

